# Thinking of getting this buck? Thoughts?



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

I wanted to know your thoughts on this buck. I need to find me a herd sire.




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice!! I love the breed character in his head. First thing I noticed on him...  

Lots of power and muscle and a nice twist. Awesome pigment. Decent length, good top and good bone. Looks like he's got some spring to his rib, but hard to tell. Nice pasterns... maybe a tad week but certainly not bad. Might just be the way he is standing in that last pic. Do you have a pic of his front end? Looks like he's posty in the rear legs. Looks like he's downhill in his stance and could use a leveler hip... but again it could just be the pictures. 

How old is he and what are you looking to do with your herd? Raise show/breeding stock, wethers or meat production?


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

He will be for breeding. We may show.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I sort of like him. I think he could be a little wider in front.
I have one that looks a lot like him, so I'm curious how he's bred.


----------



## Theboergoatgirl (Oct 14, 2013)

Looks like a nice goat!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice! I say a nice buck altogether.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Just curious, what is on the bottom of his scrotum? Is it a split or just the camera? He looks like great buck, very nice!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Just curious, what is on the bottom of his scrotum? Is it a split or just the camera? He looks like great buck, very nice!


It looks like It got rubbed or mane scratched. Wouldn't hurt to look at while in person though 
Now you won't get fancy terms from me  but I like him. I would totally go look at him in person if I needed another buck.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Just curious, what is on the bottom of his scrotum? Is it a split or just the camera? He looks like great buck, very nice!


It was the camera. I asked the owner and she went to check. No split

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

